# Disneyworld Adventures Kinect SCAN TAGS



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

The currently available scan tags came from plush disney characters available at toys r us.

The toys include a barcode of sorts that can be read by kinect.

Once scanned, four new character adventures (mickey, minnie, donald, and goofy) are available in the game. each adventure includes tracking down certain objects (mostly hidden in mickey's toon town). upon completion of each adventure, the player is rewarded with special costumes, hats, etc to purchase from one of the virutal park shops for their in-game avatar. there is no need to hunt down the hard-to-find plush toys.

Images of the tags are currently available at the links below, and can be printed (in color) and scanned by kinect to unlock the free dlc.





































Andy


----------

